# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Bad Homburg06.08-07.08 2011,AMAZING Thailand

## schiene

Im August findet das Thaifest in Bad Homburg statt.
Das Programm habe ich noch nicht.Da es für uns nur ein
"Katzensprung"ist werden wir wahrscheinlich wieder vor Ort sein.
Sollte jemand Hotelzimmer für diesen Zeitraum in FFM benötigen,
kann ich im Ibis Hotel preiswerte Zimmer bestellen.

----------


## schiene

*Amazing Thailand - 6. und 7. August 2011*Amazing Thailand - zum Staunen und Genießen. Das Gelände rund um die historische Sala Thai im Bad Homburger Kurpark lädt auch in diesem Jahr wieder zu einem Besuch ein. Mehr als 50 verschiedene Stände bieten ein üppiges und abwechslungsreiches Angebot für die ganze Familie. Lassen Sie sich entführen in eine bunte und exotische Welt von thailändischer Kunst und Kultur und genießen Sie das verlockende Angebot der thailändischen Küche. Sammeln Sie Eindrücke und informieren sich über die schönsten Urlaubsziele in Thailand. Die golden funkelnde Sala-Thai in der grünen Oase des Kurparks bietet die einzigartige Kulisse für ein abwechslungsreiches Kulturprogramm.

Die Königlich Thailändische Botschaft, das Königlich Thailändische Generalkonsulat, das thailändische Fremdenverkehrsbüro, die Fluggesellschaft Thai Airways International sowie die Kur- und Kongreß-GmbH Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe laden Sie am 6. und 7. August 2011 jeweils von 11 bis 20 Uhr nach Bad Homburg ein. Lassen Sie sich inspirieren und machen Sie Urlaub unter Freunden.

Thailand und Bad Homburg – freundschaftlich verbunden seit mehr als 100 Jahren, seitdem König Rama V. von Siam in Homburg Genesung fand und der Stadt als Dank die erste Sala-Thai schenkte.
Quelle:
http://www.amazing-thailand-bad-homburg.de/

----------


## Enrico

Ich sage wie jedes Jahr "mal sehen", aber ich denke wir kommen auch wieder.

----------


## schiene

> Ich sage wie jedes Jahr "mal sehen", aber ich denke wir kommen auch wieder.


sagt bescheit wegen der Hotelbuchung.Danach haben wir ja wieder meinen Garten für den "Ausklag"des Tages  ::

----------


## Enrico

Sorry, das wird dieses Jahr das Parkhotel, wechen de Nachwuchs ist das besser, der ist dann erst 3 Monate, oder so, globsch  ::

----------


## Enrico

So, es steht fest. Wir sind wieder dabei und nächtigen direkt am Park.  ::

----------


## schiene

hab auch frei und wir werden auch dabei sein.

----------


## Enrico

So, habe nun zwei Zimmer gebucht. Eins ist noch frei wenn jemand möchte der weiter wech kommt und direkt an der Party nächtigen will. Einfach kurz melden  ::

----------


## schiene

kommt noch jemand aus dem Forum nach Bad Homburg?

----------


## Erich

ja

----------


## Robert

Höchstwahrscheinlich am Sonntag

----------


## walter

Ich fahre am 9.08. nach Mannheim (über Frankfurt) und dann gleich weiter an den Bodensee. 
Vielleicht winke ich in Frankfurt aus dem Fenster.   ::

----------


## Enrico

Merkste was Schiene? 




Wir haben dieses Jahr das ganze Bier für uns alleine  ::

----------


## schiene

ich trinke doch kein Bier mehr.
Hab in verschiedenen Thaiforen gelesen das dies nicht gut ist  ::

----------


## Enrico

Dann haben ich und Volker noch mehr   ::

----------


## chauat

ÄÄÄÄHHHHH Schiene,

was hast du gelesen??
Sach mal das ist doch als würde man dem Wolf glauben das er jetzt Möhren isst. Oder im Forum für Musik über  Modern Talking geredet würde. 


Martin   ::

----------


## schiene

war doch nur nen Spässchen,werde schon für Umsatz in Bad Homburg sorgen  ::

----------


## schiene

Wetter soll ja am Samstag sehr durchwachsen werden.Also,Regenschirm mitbringen

----------


## Enrico

Dieses Jahr haben die bestimmt Schirme aufgestellt   ::

----------


## schiene

wenn es zuviel und zu lange regnet fahren wir halt zu mir in den Garten

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, Du meinst dann schwimmt Ihr zu Dir in den Garten.   ::

----------


## schiene

Wir werden morgen zw.13-14Uhr vor Ort sein.

----------


## Enrico

Wir auch, bis nachher   ::

----------


## Robert

Mit kommet nitt, Frau hat sich Hand verstaucht und muß die nun ruhig halten.
Deswegen will sie kein Auto fahren.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Mit kommet nitt, Frau hat sich Hand verstaucht und muß die nun ruhig halten.
> Deswegen will sie kein Auto fahren.


..hamse dir den Lappen wech genommen ?

----------


## Enrico

Hier war heute Land unter. Das. Gelände ist total aufgeweicht, keine Ahnung wie die das morgen machen wollen. Wer kommt sollte Gummistiefel mit bringen. Grusse aus der Hotelbar. Euer admin

----------


## schiene

Wir waren gestern gegen 13 Uhr in Bad Homburg und es war bei noch schönem Wetter ziemlich voll.

----------


## schiene

wie immer gab es viele Verkaufsstände(laut Aussage eines Verkäufers kostete der Stellplatz für die 3 Tage für ein grösseres Zelt 4000,-Euro!!!!!)




Blick von der Showbühne

----------


## schiene

auch die Getränkepreise waren nicht ohne....
Das kleine Singha(Flasche gabs füe 3,-Euro+1 Euro Pfand,auch Cola,Wasser u.s.w.
wurden mit 3,- Euro verkauft)
natürlich gabs wie jedes Jahr ein Showprogramm...










gegen 17 Uhr wurde es dunkel und ein gewaltiger Regenguss unterbrach das Fest

----------


## Enrico

Tja, der Regen war wirklich heftig. War das plötzliche Ende für den Samstag  ::

----------


## schiene

Für Sonntag war Dauerregen und Unwetter vorhergesagt.Tatsächlich gabs Sonne pur welche uns veranlsste nochmals nach Bad Homburg zu fahren.
Die Wiesen waren natürlich ziemlich aufgeweicht aber das störte viele überhaupt nicht und mit paar Unterlagen konnte wieder gepicknickt werden.
Hab mir sogar bissel meine Glatze verbrannt.17 Uhr sind wir dann noch mit paar Freunden in useren Garten gefahren wo noch bissel gegrillt wurde.22 Uhr ging es heim ins Bettchen  ::

----------


## Enrico

Weitere gute Fotos gibts noch bei Facebook von der Truppe Thaiphoto.de

http://www.facebook.com/thaiphoto.de?sk=photos

----------


## wein4tler

Netter Blickfang.

----------

